# I'm feeling the upgrade itch again...



## Kursah (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been fighting it a looooong time, I've had my rig pretty much as-is since around August 2008. It's treated me amazingly well, very stable, well performing, and I've been very content. Sure many times I've considered upgrading, and some hard times in the last few months has meant I have less money to stash for upgrades helped keep me at bay.

But after helping a friend upgrade his rig, I've regained an itch to upgrade my rig. Not sure which route I wanna take, MB/DDR3/CPU first or GPU.

After doing some research on the new intel stuff, and working with Fits to get a good setup in my budget, we came to this upgrade path on the system side:

MB: EVGA P55 FTW - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188056
Ram: Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 1600 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226103
CPU: Intel Core i5-750 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115215

Those 3 items will run me around $500-550 shipped from the 'egg right now, which right now I don't have that kinda cash yet...eagerly awaiting my tax return and hoping there's enough left of it after one more bill.

I'm also tossing around grabbing an HD5850, dunno if the GTX4xx series will be released next month, but from what I've heard they're gonna be outta my price-range. I kinda hope they're  released so the HD5xxx series can go down to or below original release msrp.

I'm open to suggestions at this point, as much as I wanna buy something now, really I can't quite yet, so I have some time to research some more, and see if prices drop. Hell I might have to buy one piece at a time to even get this upgrade rollin'. 

A few questions, is it worth going to i5/ddr3/p55 from my oc'd q6600 c2q/ddr2 1000/p45 setup? I know power consumption-wise and efficiency-wise it's a decent choice, but as-far-as performance, primarily media conversion and even more-so gaming. Sure I know a GPU would probably be a more noticable route, but I just cannot justify overspending now on an HD5850...and odds are I'll donate my cpu/mb/ddr2 to my father's rig (ancient s423/ddr/agp setup that's horridly slow). So some input from you folks would be apprciated, especially if you took a similar upgrade path. If I go the system upgrade route, I'll keep the 260 a good while longer, it's a great card, the ac gtx cooler keeps it sub-50C in most games, and it OC's well for a 65nm/216core version...but I've had it since July 2008 so I know it's days are numbered with some newer titles I plan to play in the future.

Thanks for your time! Looking forward to some input!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

That looks like a nice upgrade!


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats going to be a nice little arse kicker


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 11, 2010)

i get the itch every time i log on to TPU! lol, i have a pc for gaming and spend most of my time looking and finding out what my next upgrade will be.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 11, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> i get the itch every time i log on to TPU! lol, i have a pc for gaming and spend most of my time looking and finding out what my next upgrade will be.


Hahahahaha.... me too. I try to stay away so I can get my NewEgg bill caught back up. Then its right back to it. Its TPU fever! Its real, I know its real.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 11, 2010)

my wallet knows its real ...lol


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 11, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> my wallet knows its real ...lol


It sux when NewEgg keeps uping my credit limit  Must resist building more crunchers.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 11, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> It sux when NewEgg keeps uping my credit limit  Must resist building more crunchers.



You use that BillMeLater deal? I'm considering it, just don't like the sound of the 19.9% interest rate. Though if I ordered it'd be over the 6mo $500 limit...I'd have that payed off easy in 6 months...just not able to do it asap...hmm.

After some more reading, might hold off on the vid card upgrade and just go for the system upgrade, and might keep an eye out for an haf922 and sell off this big ass 932. I don't need a full tower, but damn is it a sweet case...just so effing massive. Not sure what I wanna do yet, but I'm pretty certain on the components of the system upgrade...the GPU upgrade is a slight in a few directions, stay, maybe grab another 260 for sli..though I don't prefer more than 1 gpu/1card, that's when I upgrade, when 1 card can't do it, get one that can. Keep it simple, less messing around, more gaming, I could care less on benches, and I only run 1920x1080.

So far it sounds like I have some good stuff picked out? Gotta thank Fits again for leading me in the right direction after some research and about 8 Mb choices and too many ram choices from inexperience.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 11, 2010)

going from a q6600 to an i5 750 you will notice imediate and somewhat drastic gains. trust me on this, I had a q9550 and the i7 920 blew it away, the 750 performs really close to a 920 aside from video encoding stuff. you will love it. 

if you can score a 1366/i7 combo for a good deal Id go that route TBH, nothing wrong with i5 but you seem like the kinda guy that will use a system for a couple years.. in a couple years i9 might be cheaper and if youre on 1366 your board and mem can hang around during a future cpu upgrade.

you seem patient enough to wait out March and see what NV does, whatever they do will have a reaction from ATI and maybe the money you save on a 5850 can be applied to an i7 build

if your deadset on i5 then a 750 is a sweet cpu, i have one and i cannot complain at all.

keep your haf 932, not worth selling when shipping is 50% the equity of the case just to downsize a few inches here or there

just my $0.02


----------



## arroyo (Feb 11, 2010)

Since when I have a wife...upgrade itch is somehow gone. If want to have a warm lunch, unfortunately the computer must remain not modernized. My wife is jealous of my "Złotko" (nick for my computer).


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 11, 2010)

nice move, but for me i see more bucks for core i7 860 will be great, impressive overclocking with hayper-thridding technology give you extreme system


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 11, 2010)

Kursah said:


> You use that BillMeLater deal?


I have used it a lot actually. I usually pay it off within a few months, so its like getting the stuff before even paying for it. They just upped my limit to $3,000 :shadedshu They know what they are doing, up it so he will buy more while hes in the "spending" mood. I am just getting the bill payed from my last "little" spending spree with them.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 12, 2010)

Well I'm gonna do my best to wait a few more weeks, 'till around the middle of March. But I could easily pay off a $500-800 debt in a few months before the interest rate bs kicks in. Any more info you can provide on the Bill-Me-Later program? I'm the kinda guy that prefers to be able to buy something with cash in hand, I have good credit, but not from credit cards...I've steered clear of em' and gotten by just fine. I just hate paying more for something that I already am, but I suppose that's the cost of being impatient...which I'm getting every time I think about upgrading.

I am reading A LOT of claims of increases in gaming FPS from rigs like mine to builds like I plan to do, many claiming 10, 15 even 20FPS increases...that's GPU upgrade style increases...dunno if I buy it, but I might have to keep a closer eye on games I play now so I can see for myself. The Mushkin memory is outta stock atm, but eta is 2/16, so I'm still not in a huge hurry, but that billmelater has me definitely tossing around ordering up some goodies asap lol! If I could find a new  lifetime warrantied hd5850 for $250msrp I'd be even more inclined to toss a GPU upgrade too..but if the increases from just going to i5 hold true, I definitely won't need it yet.


----------



## roast (Feb 12, 2010)

If I were you, I'd get the MB,CPU + RAM right now, and hold off on a video card until Fermi's released. Even if you do end up getting a 5xxx card, thier price will probably drop when nVidia release the elusive fermi.


----------



## werez (Feb 12, 2010)

there is no cure for "THE ITCH" )
The motherboard has the right specs on paper , looks  good , but there are many bad reviews on newegg about the actual product . A few issues here and there . I don`t get it ... this board should be FTW .( top class right ? ) . This board is too overpriced around here so i just skipped it . I am not interesting in upgrading my system , but i won an i5 processor a few weeks ago , and i just have to put it to good use .


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...31601&cm_re=sabretooth-_-13-131-601-_-Product - is on the way , probably i will get my hands on it by the end of the week .


----------



## TVman (Feb 12, 2010)

there is no point upgrading the mb/ram/cpu but gpu upgrade would be the way to go(if you are a gamer)drop in a new shiny HD5800 or if you manage to keep it in your pants(money i mean) the badass FERMI! yea there is no point swaping out you Q6600 just yet


----------



## afw (Feb 12, 2010)

If you have a bit more money to spend .. why not go with this ... its an awesome combo ...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.335221

better processor , motherboard ... plus you get a 1.5TB hard disk ... i know u dont need a hard disk .. but you can always sell it ... you'll be spending almost the same amount if you sell the hard disk  ... 

or you can consider this combo from microcenter if you are near any of the stores ...
http://www.microcenter.com/specials...dium=theme_banner&utm_campaign=ad_vehicle_472

if you are not near any of the stores you can ask on of the members here to get them for you ... check this.. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108825


----------



## Kursah (Feb 13, 2010)

No microcenters even close to a bordering state lol!

That is an awesome combo, but I've heard some dissapointing things about Asus P55 MB's, though that's a nice combo setup for sure.

I am really thinking of doing the bill me later and getting the mb/cpu/ram very soon. Might go with some G.Skill's if the Mushkins don't come back soon enough, the more I read the more I think it's a good platform to invest in. I don't mind only having 4 true cores w/o ht, because they're more efficient than what I have now. I tend to go for more mid-range stuff and push it a little bit. 

Still think I'm for sure holding out on a GPU upgrade, I just cannot justify overspending on an hd5850 no matter how capable it is, it's not worth more than $230-250 to me right now...doesn't mean that I won't change my mind, but at this point, till I see prices drop or a good sale, I'm gonna keep the trusty 260 for sure. See what Fermi's about and choose later on or when I need more gpu powa for gaming.

Definitely some more food for thought! I appreciate it! I'm still looking at other options too, so please keep the suggestions coming! Thanks all!


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 13, 2010)

how much do you want for the old Q6600?

Is there a fry's near you? Although Newegg is usually a lot cheaper lol

holding out a little longer for a gpu upgrade isn't a bad idea, that GTX260 should last you a little longer. heck, i got a 9600GT and it seems to handle all the games i play, the biggest limit seems to be my cpu


----------



## Kursah (Feb 13, 2010)

Dunno what I'll do with my old stuff, possibly sell it off or use it to upgrade my father's ancient rig (though he'd have to get a real PSU, he's the kinda guy that likes to run $15-30 PSU's and replace them 3 times a year lol...never learns).

Though if I do upgrade I'll have my q6600, asus p5q deluxe and 2x2gb g.skill kit sitting around...I'll letcha know if I decide to sell it!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 13, 2010)

I hate to rain on your parade but do you really "need" to upgrade. I dont think there is a big enough diff for it to be worth it.
(since I went through like 20 different GPUs on 2009 its not like I should be talking)

I think if I had just stayed with a  X2 6400 and a pair of 9600GTs in SLI I could have been just as happy and $3-4K richer...

I would wait for the next gen stuff.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 13, 2010)

Just might do that, there are a few other things I'd like to do with that money. At this point I don't "need" to upgrade. My build is and has been solid. If anything a GPU upgrade in the future, but even at this point, my 260's cranking out pretty solid @ 1920x1080. Just been a while since I've had the upgrade bug, and even though I'm broke there's so much stuff I've gotten to play with or build, I am feeling a tug in the upgrade direction. Kinda why I'm willing to wait and see what happens, not necessarily something I need to do for sure, you're dead on correct there.

Thanks for the sobering post!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 13, 2010)

From the comments i herd, id do the processor upgrade, and if you can squeez the i7 it be really worth it. Ive herd many accounts of the smoothness, and play that even a i7 750 offers at 4.0ghz compared to my q9550 at 4.0Ghz. And thats already faster then a q6600.

I mean the i5 750 is like no other when at 4.0ghz and a i7 is just a tad better acctualy, it dosnt blow it out of the water at all and at 4.0ghz rivals the fastest stock clocked i7 or its faster then it in everything.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 13, 2010)

What I've read, if I could gain an easy 10-15fps, save on the power bill (which is already cheap, I love living in a power providing state! but it's also a very poor paying and high cost of living state), and get more clocks, then it's a plus. At this point now I'm torn...I have a few other things I can do that I might just do instead of upgrade. Not like my rig is doing horrible in games, sure it wouldn't hurt to amplify my performance a little bit, or even a lotta bit, but I don't necessarily need it. But I'm gonna keep researching, so when I do upgrade (which could be next week, next month, next year) I get a good bang for the buck situation going on. Keep the suggestions coming..what would you do with $550 total (including shipping, cooling or cooling adapters, etc) in my situation?


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 13, 2010)

hmm... i'd probably go the phenom route honestly and save a little for the video card upgrade later, or you could go for the i5/i7 setup

i saw a phenom II x4 BE for $150 HERE, and you could probably get a nice board for the same price, and ram maybe around $100 (or even re-use your current ram and use the money for an aftermarket cooler, saving even more for gfx)


----------



## Kursah (Feb 21, 2010)

I think at this point I'm gonna go with a cheaper but effective upgrade. If I could get a CPU/Mb/RAM upgrade that would truly be worth it for 3-400 I'd go for it. But at this point I'm really considering the HD5850 or 5870. And I want the upgrade to last like my 260 has. Granted the 260 does decent still, there are some newer games where it's starting to show a struggle even with the OC it has. Though I'm pushing AA and AF with max textures @ 1920x1080 so I'm not entirely suprised.

Now someone suggested I get a GTX 285, while it's powerful and drivers are solid, it's older DX10 tech, higher power consumption and hotter running than the ATI counterpart...plus I think it's way too expensive for what it is. Though I think the HD58xx's could use a good price drop, I'm about ready to give in and get a healthy performance upgrade graphics-wise on-top of DX11 support. Phsyx really bothers me not, I don't let my PC run when it's not in use so nill on folding at this point. But I am hesitant to go HD58xx because 6 months after release and there are STILL driver issues, black screens, grey lines, etc. But boy when they are performing well, they perform damn well. I'm actually considering grabbing an HD5870 in all honesty to have a card that'll last me a good bit longer than 5850 with the extra core power, higher clocks and further oc-ability. Here's one I am considering:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150476&cm_re=hd_5870-_-14-150-476-_-Product

But I'm not sure if I really wanna spend that kinda cash...I suppose I could go an hd5850, which would still be a decent upgrade from what I have...just not sure atm. And from the sounds of things (we'll know after tomorrow's NV press conf. hopefully), Fermi isn't looking so good on release...I know my summer there will be games out that my card will have issues keeping playable at the settings I prefer if I'm already starting to see it a little now. I do have $50 in my PP account, so that does help the initial hit...just not sure what to do. I would like to get something soon, and was willing to wait, but the longer I wait the more bad news seems to arise than anything about fermi/gf100...which blows because the competition needs to be here, now, or even better, 6 months ago.

Edit: Also, I do much prefer a single gpu/single pcb setup, no dual gpu cf/sli nor dual gpu cards...less hassle, more gaming. That's where I'm willing to spend more on a single, more powerful card.


----------



## afw (Feb 22, 2010)

I suggest you wait till FERMI is released (in another month) and see what it has to offer .... and also, AMD is sure to drop prices of the 5xxx series once FERMI is launched .. so you can look into the performance and prices and make a decision .....  ... good luck ...


----------



## Kursah (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, I've already stated that before, and agree...and I'm trying to wait but growing impatient lol. We'll see what NV's conference meeting has in store tomorrow...but at this point looking for suggestions and seeing if anyone has had experience with the ZNFC (non-OE) cooled XFX 5870. It's tough to sort through all the BS about Fermi/GF100 at this point, but fwir, it'll be outta my price range, and I hope it get's released sooner than later just for the fact of making ATI drop prices if NV's performance pushes that point.

I'm just digging in more, I hope ATI's drivers improve some more, but at this point it looks like I'm going ATI...and I might drop down to a 5850, but not entirely certain yet. And I might wait till Fermi is released, not entirely certain there either in all honesty. I love my 260, great card, just running outta cahonas for the graphics level and res I like to play at.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 22, 2010)

Kursah said:


> I think at this point I'm gonna go with a cheaper but effective upgrade. If I could get a CPU/Mb/RAM upgrade that would truly be worth it for 3-400 I'd go for it. But at this point I'm really considering the HD5850 or 5870. And I want the upgrade to last like my 260 has. Granted the 260 does decent still, there are some newer games where it's starting to show a struggle even with the OC it has. Though I'm pushing AA and AF with max textures @ 1920x1080 so I'm not entirely suprised.
> 
> Now someone suggested I get a GTX 285, while it's powerful and drivers are solid, it's older DX10 tech, higher power consumption and hotter running than the ATI counterpart...plus I think it's way too expensive for what it is. Though I think the HD58xx's could use a good price drop, I'm about ready to give in and get a healthy performance upgrade graphics-wise on-top of DX11 support. Phsyx really bothers me not, I don't let my PC run when it's not in use so nill on folding at this point. But I am hesitant to go HD58xx because 6 months after release and there are STILL driver issues, black screens, grey lines, etc. But boy when they are performing well, they perform damn well. I'm actually considering grabbing an HD5870 in all honesty to have a card that'll last me a good bit longer than 5850 with the extra core power, higher clocks and further oc-ability. Here's one I am considering:
> 
> ...



check the open box at Newegg, the 5850s have been as low as $214 and the 5870s as low as $320..

I really wanted 5830s but if I can time it right Im picking up a cheap 5850..

If I had a 260 there is no way I would consider a 285..(especially this close to the new stuff)


----------



## Kursah (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah I've been keeping an eye out, haven't seen any pop up this weekend...probably did while I was out fishin!

I'm hoping to snag a good deal, I found a used hd5870 xfx on another forum for 350 shipped, but haven't heard back from the guy. I'm trying to stay patient, but dammit, I've got the itch to upgrade!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 22, 2010)

there were 4 last week, this weekend no change but next week get ready... I am...


----------



## valtopps (Feb 22, 2010)

heres what to do sell that crapy cpu and buy a q9650 they will do 4+ghz then buy a ssd for just the os. low cost, faster then the 920 set up you were going to do.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 24, 2010)

Well due to someone needing a vid card, and giving me what I wanted outta my GTX260 on top of a couple other opportunities for some extra cash I ended up snagging an XFX HD 5870, the one with the new vapor-x/zalman style cooler: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150476

I'm pretty jacked to get it, especially since I'm only paying about $200 out of pocket after getting rid of a few things I didn't need and selling the 260. Sweet! That I can live with! Now here's to hoping for ever improving ATI drivers, it's been years since I've dealt with CCC or ATI, since my x1950xtx...but I have no qualms as long as my games play smooth and look great and judging by what I've read this new card should be around 2X faster than what I currently have...perfect. Now I just hope it'll last me a good 18 months-ish like my 260 has! The rest of the system will stay as-is, it performs fine and does the job...I will probably wait till summer before I upgrade in that area, unless I come into some serious money and have nothing else to spend it on!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 24, 2010)

lol, now ur at the place where 99% of can only dream...

(when you get it please check back and let us know what the switch from 260 to 5870 is really like)


----------



## Kursah (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll definitely report back and letcha know! I hope it ships out tomorrow, even if it does, I won't see it till Monday/Tuesday. But I can deal with a few more days easily. I'm really gonna miss this 260 though...been a champ from day one, very clockable on air, the AC GTX cooler kept it below 50C OC'd with 70F ambient temps...it ranks up there with my x850xt pe + AC ATI Silencer rv5 and 9600GT + AC S1 as all time favorite cards. Here's to hoping the new XFX does the same for me!

I also started a thread on [H], seems the card I got is a pretty new version, but it still seems the pcb is oe, and the cooler is the big difference, so here's to hoping it's a solid cooling solution that runs quieter too! I've grown used to not hearing the good ol' leaf blower in my rig, and hope to continue that trend! 

I'll run a couple in-game benchmarks, I don't really keep much for benches around as I primarily use furmark and occt for stability testing these days, and really my rig's been at it's OC level on all aspects for quite some time w/o issue. I'll see if I can get some before and after stuff lined up in the next few days in prep and hopefully by mid next week have it all up here for you guys to see what the deal is overall.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Kursah, I'll be interested to see how the q6600 pushes that card as I have the same processor. Difference being, I've been out of PCgaming for a while so I still have a huge catalogue of games to get through with my GTX 275 first. When I'm done it will be a dx11 card upgrade first and then see what mobo/processor setup i will need to push it. Provide some benchies if you could as i'm very interested. Enjoy the card mate


----------



## MKmods (Feb 24, 2010)

Kursah said:


> I'll definitely report back and letcha know! I hope it ships out tomorrow, even if it does, I won't see it till Monday/Tuesday. But I can deal with a few more days easily. I'm really gonna miss this 260 though...been a champ from day one, very clockable on air, the AC GTX cooler kept it below 50C OC'd with 70F ambient temps...it ranks up there with my x850xt pe + AC ATI Silencer rv5 and 9600GT + AC S1 as all time favorite cards. Here's to hoping the new XFX does the same for me!
> 
> I also started a thread on [H], seems the card I got is a pretty new version, but it still seems the pcb is oe, and the cooler is the big difference, so here's to hoping it's a solid cooling solution that runs quieter too! I've grown used to not hearing the good ol' leaf blower in my rig, and hope to continue that trend!
> 
> I'll run a couple in-game benchmarks, I don't really keep much for benches around as I primarily use furmark and occt for stability testing these days, and really my rig's been at it's OC level on all aspects for quite some time w/o issue. I'll see if I can get some before and after stuff lined up in the next few days in prep and hopefully by mid next week have it all up here for you guys to see what the deal is overall.



benches dont do much for me, I would rather to know how "You" feel as far as noise, drivers, pict, gameplay...


----------



## Kursah (Mar 4, 2010)

Fair enough, I've had a couple nights to mess with the card and my thoughts in performance increase: WOW!

Stock it blows my OC'd 260 outta the water. Gameplay seems smooth, really BC2 looks just as good but with smoother shadow edges and able to push more AA with HBAO enabled and still attain almost 2X the frames. My 260 would average around 35 with 4xaa, 16xaf hbao enabled...my 5870 averages around 70.

Beyond that, no game benches ran, i did run a couple on the 260 before I sent it off. So I may post those up someday if I get around to it. A couple issues with my particular card though:

No Voltage Control, it's a Rev2 pcb, similar to the Sapphire Vapor-X rev 2, the cooler looks similar and it has no voltage readings or control...bummer. But with the performance I see stock, I'm not too worried yet! The fan is also noisy beyond 50%, it moves a ton of air, I usually run 48-50%. Temps sit around 35C idle, and BC2 cranked up, I see right around 67C load. Furmark pushes the 73C mark iirc...didn't run that too long either, I was too interested in gaming at the time! 

Either rate, the card is solid, drivers seem pretty good, no crashes, gsod's, grey lines, none of that...so far nothing but flawless operation and for a stock cooler, nice temps! Though having to move to MSI Afterburner after being used to EVGA Precision for so long I was VERY dissapointed to find that there's no Screenshot support in MSI's version...sorry, but that's just lame!


----------

